# mon petit lapin



## lylipad

Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa significa "lupin"...L'espressione  completa sarebbe petite lupin...vorrei sapere qual 'è il corrispettivo in italiano....


----------



## brian

_piccolo lupinus_?

Qual è il contesto?


----------



## lylipad

Si tratta di un amico che nel salutarmi ha detto semplicemente :"a domani petite lupin"....credo sia un modo carino per dire tesoro...ma non so se è un espressione che una persona adulta usa nei confronti di una più piccola oppure se invece è più generico...


----------



## DearPrudence

Era de madrelingua francese? Perché non mi sembra francese.
Dovrebbe essere:
*"mon petit lapin" *(una madre o padre puó dirle a su bambino/a. Un/a amico/a puó dirle per scherzo a un/a altro/a amico/a. O un ragazzo a una ragazza ma non suona bien )
o* "mon petit lutin"
*o *"ma petite lutin"*


----------



## brian

Sì, anche io pensavo a _(mon petit) l*a*pin_. Ma se fosse _lapin_, la _e_ in _petite_ non dovrebbe esserci, dato che _lapin_ è maschile anche se riferito ad una donna, come _amore mi*o*_.


----------



## lylipad

Sì, molto probabilmente è una frase detto per scherzare...ma il significato qual'è???
merci!!!!

sulla corretta forma non saprei cosa dire.. a me l'hanno scritto proprio cosi...e prima di riprendere quella persona per aver scritto una cosa scorretta vorrei avere la certezza...anche se dubito parli bene il francese, quindi un errore da parte sua ci può essere...


----------



## DearPrudence

"un lapin" é un coniglio  ma qui si puó tradurre come "tesoro" come lo indica questo link.
(Mio padre chiama mio fratello adulto cosí )

(ho dimenticato di dire che chiamavo amici "mon petit lapin rose" in scherzo )


----------



## lylipad

perfetto!!!merci à tuot le monde!!!

E se invece fosse "lapin bleu"... il significato cambia???


----------



## lingogal

lylipad said:


> E se invece fosse "lapin bleu"... il significato cambia???


  Oui, c'est un restaurant à St. Moritz!!


----------

